# New GoDaddy Ad



## cricketmd

Anyone else find this awful? I found it very sad. What were they thinking? I don't get it... 

http://www.wthr.com/story/27949729/watch-godaddys-surprising-super-bowl-ad


----------



## SG_Player1974

They were thinking that most people do not like the predictability of these types of commercials! I, for one, thought it was pretty savvy of them to break the mold and try something different.

Although.... I do believe they need to drop Danica (the driver of the van) since she has all but spent her 15 minutes. Maybe if she were to actually WIN a race..... :shrug:


----------



## Bay_Kat

It was a smack to Budweiser.  Just hope the puppy got a good home.


----------



## cricketmd

Bay_Kat said:


> It was a smack to Budweiser.  Just hope the puppy got a good home.



But didn't that have a happy ending?


----------



## Bay_Kat

cricketmd said:


> But didn't that have a happy ending?



That's why it was a smack to Budweiser.


----------



## b23hqb

Bay_Kat said:


> That's why it was a smack to Budweiser.



Budweiser doesn't have a happy ending all the way to the bank?


----------



## Bay_Kat

I have to say, this is probably the saddest GoDaddy ad out there.


----------



## RoseRed

That's just painful.


----------



## vraiblonde

The YouTube video has been made private and AdWeek says it's been pulled, so apparently GD got the message.  

The ad is embedded at the bottom of the link page above ^.  It's awful.  Sad and somewhat gut-wrenching, from start to finish.  

Now.  Some ad person not only thought that up, but they ran it past other ad persons in copy meetings and such, AND GoDaddy approved it.  The alternative is that some tweak at GD thought it up and forced it upon the ad agency rep, who produced the commercial against his/her better judgment (that actually happens a lot).

I have nothing against dog breeders and don't think people MUST! adopt a stray/shelter dog or burn in hell.  But someone at GD or the ad agency had to have realized that this commercial was a bad idea, and not even in a "negative attention is good" way.  People and their tunnel vision poor judgment never fails to astound me.


----------



## cricketmd

I didn't like it from start to finish. The puppy bouncing out the back of the pickup, his long plight to finally get home, and then only to be treated as a commodity as the lady only feels relief for financial gain because she just sold him, and then the poor thing is freighted off. wth?   SMH  They could still keep the cute puppy but tweak the ad for a website domain that houses lost puppies or something and had him get lost, not fly out the back of a moving truck bed, but lost and kept most their footage.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> The YouTube video has been made private and AdWeek says it's been pulled, so apparently GD got the message.
> 
> The ad is embedded at the bottom of the link page above ^.  It's awful.  Sad and somewhat gut-wrenching, from start to finish.
> 
> Now.  Some ad person not only thought that up, but they ran it past other ad persons in copy meetings and such, AND GoDaddy approved it.  The alternative is that some tweak at GD thought it up and forced it upon the ad agency rep, who produced the commercial against his/her better judgment (that actually happens a lot).
> *
> I have nothing against dog breeders and don't think people MUST! adopt a stray/shelter dog or burn in hell.  But someone at GD or the ad agency had to have realized that this commercial was a bad idea, and not even in a "negative attention is good" way.  People and their tunnel vision poor judgment never fails to astound me*.



I agree.  

The commercial made me so sad for the puppy - the dig at Budweiser was totally lost on me.


----------



## Larry Gude

Bay_Kat said:


> It was a smack to Budweiser.  Just hope the puppy got a good home.



But, how does THAT help what godaddy does??? 

Advertising has long fascinated me. What works, what doesn't. Piles and piles of great ideas that companies reject. Piles and piles of poor ads companies love. The home runs, the duds. 

It just is amazing that ANYONE sat through the presentation of that, at the various stages, and folks kept approving it. I mean, the creators, we'd all be horrified at stuff they come up with that gets tossed really early on but, that's creativity. It goes, by definition, all over the place but, that something like this kept being passed on is fascinating.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> The YouTube video has been made private and AdWeek says it's been pulled, so apparently GD got the message.
> 
> The ad is embedded at the bottom of the link page above ^.  It's awful.  Sad and somewhat gut-wrenching, from start to finish.
> 
> Now.  Some ad person not only thought that up, but they ran it past other ad persons in copy meetings and such, AND GoDaddy approved it.  The alternative is that some tweak at GD thought it up and forced it upon the ad agency rep, who produced the commercial against his/her better judgment (that actually happens a lot).
> 
> I have nothing against dog breeders and don't think people MUST! adopt a stray/shelter dog or burn in hell.  But someone at GD or the ad agency had to have realized that this commercial was a bad idea, and not even in a "negative attention is good" way.  People and their tunnel vision poor judgment never fails to astound me.



I coulda just ditto'd that.


----------



## Larry Gude

Bann said:


> - the dig at Budweiser was totally lost on me.



Someone actually made the argument "So, we go after Budweiser, see, and that will help us sell our web page gig, see, because, they're Budweiser and we do web pages, see, and because of that, see, we then..."


----------



## Bay_Kat

Larry Gude said:


> But, how does THAT help what godaddy does???
> 
> Advertising has long fascinated me. What works, what doesn't. Piles and piles of great ideas that companies reject. Piles and piles of poor ads companies love. The home runs, the duds.
> 
> It just is amazing that ANYONE sat through the presentation of that, at the various stages, and folks kept approving it. I mean, the creators, we'd all be horrified at stuff they come up with that gets tossed really early on but, that's creativity. It goes, by definition, all over the place but, that something like this kept being passed on is fascinating.



I don't think it does and in hindsight neither do they.  I saw somewhere that the ad will no air and they feel bad for even making it.  I think it was on the local news here this morning.  

Every time I see an ad on TV I think would that make me buy or use their product/service?  Nope.  Most ads I've seen lately make me want to stay as far away from the company as possible.  Geico?  I'd never use them.  Progressive, nope.  I could go on all day.  I pay for sirius so I don't have ads on my radio, I pay for cable, but still have ads on almost every channel.  That will change soon.


----------



## SG_Player1974

*** reality alert ***

it's an f'n dog people!!!!! Not only that.... It's a dog in a commercial!!!!!


----------



## Larry Gude

Bay_Kat said:


> I don't think it does and in hindsight neither do they.  I saw somewhere that the ad will no air and they feel bad for even making it.  I think it was on the local news here this morning.
> 
> Every time I see an ad on TV I think would that make me buy or use their product/service?  Nope.  Most ads I've seen lately make me want to stay as far away from the company as possible.  Geico?  I'd never use them.  Progressive, nope.  I could go on all day.  I pay for sirius so I don't have ads on my radio, I pay for cable, but still have ads on almost every channel.  That will change soon.




One of the realities of ads is that, by and large, people don't do it to promote THEIR business. They do it just because they do it. McDonald's could stop advertising RIGHT now, 100% just stop and their profits would go up by what they saved on ads. But, they are culturally invested in endless ads, that that is just part of what they do so, perception is reality. They think it works so, it must. 

I mean, look at godaddy. The reason a bad ad made it that far is because of the argument that you HAVE to advertise to keep growing and you HAVE to keep growing or else. So, companies get bigger and bigger as others decline and the only change in the market place is not more hamburgers being sold but, who is selling them and ANY net gain for A is a loss for B and there is NO net gain in that for the general welfare. This is not all business's but, it is most of them. We used to be a nation of better mouse traps and that is still part of the equation but, a lot of business, especially big business, has nothing to do with the mouse trap and everything to do with market share of the mouse trap business.


----------



## Larry Gude

SG_Player1974 said:


> *** reality alert ***
> 
> it's an f'n dog people!!!!! Not only that.... It's a dog in a commercial!!!!!



And.....?


----------



## SG_Player1974

Larry Gude said:


> And.....?



AND... GET OVER IT! All the boo-hoo'ers on here. I think there are greater things to fret about in today's world than a damn GoDaddy commercial.


----------



## Larry Gude

SG_Player1974 said:


> AND... GET OVER IT! All the boo-hoo'ers on here. I think there are greater things to fret about in today's world than a damn GoDaddy commercial.



Commercials have a message. This one is sad and bothers people. If it was a good ad and people were saying "I like that. It is appealing" would you be saying "Get over it! It's just a commercial!"  Of course not. If it was dull and middling and people were saying "Anh, not inspired, not the worst I've seen, bleh..." would you be saying "Get it over it! It is just a commercial!!"  Of course not. 

You hate puppies, don't you?


----------



## KDENISE977

Larry Gude said:


> Commercials have a message. This one is sad and bothers people. If it was a good ad and people were saying "I like that. It is appealing" would you be saying "Get over it! It's just a commercial!"  Of course not. If it was dull and middling and people were saying "Anh, not inspired, not the worst I've seen, bleh..." would you be saying "Get it over it! It is just a commercial!!"  Of course not.
> 
> You hate puppies, don't you?



  probly kicks babies and small children too


----------



## SG_Player1974

Larry Gude said:


> Commercials have a message. This one is sad and bothers people. If it was a good ad and people were saying "I like that. It is appealing" would you be saying "Get over it! It's just a commercial!"  Of course not. If it was dull and middling and people were saying "Anh, not inspired, not the worst I've seen, bleh..." would you be saying "Get it over it! It is just a commercial!!"  Of course not.
> 
> You hate puppies, don't you?



No. I don't have a problem with puppies, dogs, etc.

I also do not have an emotional state that is so fragile that a dumbazz commercial about a puppy that DOES NOT end all cuddly and happy sends me into a fit of crying and then rage against the maker of said commercial demanding that they remove it.

Its not like the commercial ended with the owner selling the puppy off to Michael Vick or anything...


----------



## Larry Gude

KDENISE977 said:


> probly kicks babies and small children too



Anyone time someone reacts to a topic with 'get over it!' It's just a...." and it's not a topic that has MILES and MILES on it, like deflated footballs, it says something about the objector. It is touching that person where they are raw. I think when he was little, he got a puppy and something awful happened and he had to get over it and it made him hard just to move on. 

I think what he needs is a puppy.


----------



## SG_Player1974

BTW... When are all the PITA elite gonna start bad mouthing Danica Patrick?

After all.. she was driving that poor, poor commercial puppy to its pretend doom!


----------



## Larry Gude

SG_Player1974 said:


> BTW... When are all the PITA elite gonna start bad mouthing Danica Patrick?
> 
> After all.. she was driving that poor, poor commercial puppy to its pretend doom!



Huh? Danica is hot. Why on earth would we bad mouth her? She could run over a puppy and we'd make an excuse for it...


----------



## vraiblonde

SG_Player1974 said:


> I think there are greater things to fret about in today's world than a damn GoDaddy commercial.



Then go fret about them and leave us to our puppy worrying.


----------



## cricketmd

SG_Player1974 said:


> *** reality alert ***
> 
> it's an f'n dog people!!!!! Not only that.... It's a dog in a commercial!!!!!



How long have you worked for GoDaddy?


----------



## KDENISE977

SG_Player1974 said:


> BTW... When are all the PITA elite gonna start bad mouthing Danica Patrick?
> 
> After all.. she was driving that poor, poor commercial puppy to its pretend doom!



shut it puppy killer


----------



## SG_Player1974

You all need to get laid...


----------



## cricketmd

SG_Player1974 said:


> You all need to get laid...



Wrong kind of "Go Daddy"


----------



## KDENISE977

SG_Player1974 said:


> You all need to get laid...



go away, don't you have a lunch with Michael Vick to plan ?


----------



## vraiblonde

cricketmd said:


> Wrong kind of "Go Daddy"


----------



## cricketmd

vraiblonde said:


>



 

I was wondering if maybe the Ad that they DO air and pay for on SuperBowl Sunday's slot is a "gotcha" ad.  Like we were all set up by part #1 of Ad, and we all took the bait of hate or something, hook line and sinker. Then Part 2 (the real ad) we see something we didn't expect? :shrug: Did that make sense? Or would that be too clever for GoDaddy?


----------



## Bann

cricketmd said:


> Wrong kind of "Go Daddy"





:


----------



## Larry Gude

cricketmd said:


> I was wondering if maybe the Ad that they DO air and pay for on SuperBowl Sunday's slot is a "gotcha" ad.  Like we were all set up by part #1 of Ad, and we all took the bait of hate or something, hook line and sinker. Then Part 2 (the real ad) we see something we didn't expect? :shrug: Did that make sense? Or would that be too clever for GoDaddy?



I get your point and idea but, in my view, that is a no go, daddy. You hit a depth with the puppy part you can't redeem or rebound from. Once you crap in the bunch bowl, it doesn't matter how much sugar you add; no one wants to drink it. And you don't want anything to do with the few who would.


----------



## cricketmd

Larry Gude said:


> I get your point and idea but, in my view, that is a no go, daddy. You hit a depth with the puppy part you can't redeem or rebound from. Once you crap in the bunch bowl, it doesn't matter how much sugar you add; no one wants to drink it. And you don't want anything to do with the few who would.



I was just thinking as bad as that was of an ad, the next would be 100 times more redeeming, at this point it has to be.


----------



## Larry Gude

cricketmd said:


> I was just thinking as bad as that was of an ad, the next would be 100 times more redeeming, at this point it has to be.



Yeah, you're right. Maybe what they do is they take the CEO in a commercial and have HIM bounce out of a truck, lost, alone, walking over railroad tracks with a train coming, alongside a busy highway, showing up and, instead of being greeted with joy, he is scolded, told 'bad boy!' and made to go sit in a corner with a sign that says 'bad dog'????


----------



## Bann

KDENISE977 said:


> go away, don't you have a lunch with Michael Vick to plan ?


----------



## KDENISE977

Larry Gude said:


> Yeah, you're right. Maybe what they do is they take the CEO in a commercial and have HIM bounce out of a truck, lost, alone, walking over railroad tracks with a train coming, alongside a busy highway, showing up and, instead of being greeted with joy, he is scolded, told 'bad boy!' and made to go sit in a corner with a sign that says 'bad dog'????



now THAT would be redeeming, then smack his nose with a rolled up newspaper !!!


----------



## Larry Gude

KDENISE977 said:


> now THAT would be redeeming, then smack his nose with a rolled up newspaper !!!



There you go!! Make him a sad figure, put him in a box, have him delivered to a home that says 'Vick' on the mail box. If we're gonna go overboard, let's go, daddy!   I like it!!!


----------



## cricketmd

Larry Gude said:


> Yeah, you're right. Maybe what they do is they take the CEO in a commercial and have HIM bounce out of a truck, lost, alone, walking over railroad tracks with a train coming, alongside a busy highway, showing up and, instead of being greeted with joy, he is scolded, told 'bad boy!' and made to go sit in a corner with a sign that says 'bad dog'????



 Yep! THAT kind of redeeming, exactly!


----------



## Larry Gude

cricketmd said:


> Yep! THAT kind of redeeming, exactly!



Now, here is the problem. If they go that way, they HAVE to take the risk of showing the original commercial or no one is gonna get it. This is like the Lenny Bruce bit where he would go around a room and insult everyone based on race, religion, whatever, get everyone all pissed off and THEN pull it all back together with a heartwarming 'we're all pretty much the same' close. High risk maneuver off the top rope.


----------



## cricketmd

For what its worth this will be Budwieser's ad in the Super Bowl of lost puppy. I definately like this one better!! 


http://www.horsechannel.com/horse-n...-clydesdales-2015-super-bowl-ad-lost-dog.aspx


----------



## MJ

Everyone is talking about them. They got exactly what they wanted out of that ad.


----------



## SG_Player1974

KDENISE977 said:


> go away, don't you have a lunch with Michael Vick to plan ?





vraiblonde said:


>





Bann said:


> :




Ahhh yes. The hive mind responds.

Ya' know... you can all do something about that damned menopause.

Kill a couple thousand in Africa.... oh well. Show a commercial about a puppy that is sold and it's an outrage.

Some of you really need to get out beyond your 100 mile electric fence and see what the rest of the world is like...


----------



## vraiblonde

SG_Player1974 said:


> Ahhh yes. The hive mind responds.
> 
> Ya' know... you can all do something about that damned menopause.
> 
> Kill a couple thousand in Africa.... oh well. Show a commercial about a puppy that is sold and it's an outrage.
> 
> Some of you really need to get out beyond your 100 mile electric fence and see what the rest of the world is like...



Don't you think you're taking this just a bit too seriously?


----------



## SG_Player1974

vraiblonde said:


> Don't you think you're taking this just a bit too seriously?



Yes, But it's fun.


----------



## cricketmd

SG_Player1974 said:


> Yes, But it's fun.



What's a "hive mind"? :shrug:


----------



## NextJen

SG_Player1974 said:


> BTW... When are all the *PITA elite *gonna start bad mouthing Danica Patrick?




I'm curious, is that the 'Pain in the Azz' folks, or the folks who like Stacy's Snacks?


----------



## Christy

cricketmd said:


> What's a "hive mind"? :shrug:



<-------  See my avatar.  That is the Borg Queen "you will be assimilated". 

My observation is that the commercial is horrible and sgplayer is more of a cat person.  I am a dog person, therefore, I care more about puppies than Africans. Actually, I care more about puppies than most Americans. :shrug:


----------



## cricketmd

Christy said:


> <-------  See my avatar.  That is the Borg Queen "you will be assimilated".
> :




 Thanks! I haven't seen you in awhile but I don't think you look like that now adays.    You did make me google Borg Queen though!   Now I know this is definitely not you!


----------



## Toxick

So I just watched the commercial.





Whoopty ####ing doo.

People are acting like they're showing puppies being butchered or something.





This GoDaddy puppy ad is to commercials what DeflateGate is to Football.



A whole lot of sphincter-clenching over nothing.


----------



## Larry Gude

Toxick said:


> So I just watched the commercia
> 
> Whoopty ing.



you hate kittens , too. Don't you?


----------



## Toxick

Larry Gude said:


> you hate kittens , too. Don't you?



No. I love kittens.













They're delicious.


----------



## Larry Gude

Toxick said:


> No. I love kittens.
> They're delicious.



Now there is a commercial that will get some attention!!


----------



## Bann

Christy said:


> <-------  See my avatar.  That is the Borg Queen "you will be assimilated".
> 
> My observation is that the commercial is horrible and sgplayer is more of a cat person.  I am a dog person, therefore, I care more about puppies than Africans. Actually, I care more about puppies than most Americans. :shrug:



I'm a cat person, and I felt terrible watching that puppy.


----------



## cricketmd

Bann said:


> I'm a cat person, and I felt terrible watching that puppy.



I like both.  What bothered me most was the breeder was so uncaring about the puppy and "thank gosh you are back!!  I almost lost money!!!" mentality.  It portrayed breeders wrong as well. The puppy was nothing but a dollar to that person.  It bothered me that they'd try to promote that mentality that we should all breath a sigh of relief she got her commodity for sale back in the nick of time. Just wrong, wrong, wrong.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Hmmmm


----------



## vraiblonde

Notice there are never any cats in Budweiser commercials?

Just sayin'...


----------



## vraiblonde

Christy said:


> I care more about puppies than Africans.



This should be my sig line.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> Notice there are never any cats in Budweiser commercials?
> 
> Just sayin'...



Tastes like there is....


----------



## mamatutu

Larry Gude said:


> Tastes like there is....


----------

